# Help me figure out my cat's coat color



## Naquack (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello so I have been scouring the web looking for what coat color / pattern my Boy is since I've kind of reached a dead end. My kitty is definitly a domestic short hair and is a tabby (that is also highly ticked) . But the coloring is pretty darn confusing if I can say. 

I've attached some pictures below and as you can see he has some brown facial markings in addition to black leg/tail markings. Usually most cats I have seen have only 1 color of stripe. Help me out, please and thank you.


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi naquack,

Oh he's so cute! He looks quite young still? 

I don't know what to tell you about his coat color. It does seem in between red and brown - maybe it will darken over time? Hopefully catloverami, who knows a lot about breeds, coats, and patterns, will be by with some more info for you!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm? Really strange, as the lighting makes this cat look like two different cats /colors. The ones of him outside lying on ground, he looks like a blue tabby with a "broken" mackeral tabby pattern. Then the other photos has the brown nose of a brown tabby, so my guess is that he's a mix of both colors.


----------



## Naquack (Sep 18, 2018)

Haha the actual difference isnt the lighting, it's more so when he lays on his side the patterning just looks more grey/silver even though close up it is brown/red. His belly is super light and shows up more when he lays down. He's pretty ticked so that might be why it looks different.


----------

